# Betrug mit kostenpflichtigen SMS (Drittanbieter) - Yepp Yepp Guerilla Mobile Berlin



## jaydee (6 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem und wollte mich mal austauschen bzw. ähnliche Geschädigte kontaktieren.

Meine Base Rechnung hat plötzlich ein kostenpflichtiges Abo eines sogenannten Drittanbieters (Yepp Yepp 	Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH) ausgewiesen.

Nach vielem hin und her (und leider wenig Support von Base) konnte ich die Firma ausfindig machen, das Abo erstmal stoppen und Widerspruch einlegen.

Angeblich wurde im Internet (über meine IP) ein Abo bestellt und auch von meinem Handy bestätigt. Fakt ist aber, dass ich weder im Internet dieses Seite besucht habe, noch das Abo bestellt habe und keine Bestätigungs SMS geschickt habe.

Hat irgendwer ähnlich Erfahrungen gemacht? Angeblich handelt es sich um keine Fehler, wenn gleich alle Beteiligten relativ "kooperativ" scheinen (Base wollte eine Rechnung erlassen und Yepp Yepp) die Hälfte, nachdem ich die Strafverfolgung ins Spiel brachte. Allerdings macht mich das fast noch stutziger, denn 25% von einer betrügerischen Forderung sind natürlich immer noch besser als nichts.

Ich würde gerne versuchen den Rahmen des möglichen Betrugs einzugrenzen. Ein Abrechnungsfehler, Anmeldeverwechselung liegt angeblich nicht vor. Somit kann es nur ein Betrug sein oder ein vorsätzlich herbei geführter Schaden.

Hilfreich wäre auch Kontakt zu jemandem mit technischem Wissen bezüglich Login, Ip usw., denn da hätt ich einige Fragen. Gerne auch als Nachricht.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2011)

*AW: Betrug mit kostenpflichtigen SMS (Drittanbieter) - Yepp Yepp Guerilla Mobile Berl*



jaydee schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer ähnlich Erfahrungen gemacht?


Reichlich, schau z. B. hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...bile-gmbh-alias-mobilespy.html?highlight=gmob


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Mai 2011)

*AW: Betrug mit kostenpflichtigen SMS (Drittanbieter) - Yepp Yepp Guerilla Mobile Berl*



jaydee schrieb:


> Angeblich wurde im Internet (über meine IP) ein Abo bestellt und auch von meinem Handy bestätigt. Fakt ist aber, dass ich weder im Internet dieses Seite besucht habe, noch das Abo bestellt habe und keine Bestätigungs SMS geschickt habe.


Da bist Du leider nicht alleine und das deckt sich auch mit einer ganzen Reihe an Erfahrungsberichten.

Hier findest Du einen sehr guten Grundsatzartikel, der ein wenig die Rolle Deines Providers erläutert und Licht in die sture Haltung bringt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.html



jaydee schrieb:


> Ein Abrechnungsfehler, Anmeldeverwechselung liegt angeblich nicht vor. Somit kann es nur ein Betrug sein oder ein vorsätzlich herbei geführter Schaden.



Wie hat man den Abrechnungsfehler ausgeschlossen? Liegt Dir ein Prüfprotokoll nach § 45i TKG vor?


----------



## jaydee (9 Mai 2011)

*AW: Betrug mit kostenpflichtigen SMS (Drittanbieter) - Yepp Yepp Guerilla Mobile Berl*



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Da bist Du leider nicht alleine und das deckt sich auch mit einer ganzen Reihe an Erfahrungsberichten.
> 
> Hier findest Du einen sehr guten Grundsatzartikel, der ein wenig die Rolle Deines Providers erläutert und Licht in die sture Haltung bringt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.html
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für den Tipp! Eine dumme Frage hätte ich allerdings. Bezieht sich das Prüfprotokoll auf den Mobilfunkbetreiber (hier Base) oder auf YeppYepp?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2011)

*AW: Betrug mit kostenpflichtigen SMS (Drittanbieter) - Yepp Yepp Guerilla Mobile Berl*

Hallo,
ich habe genau das gleiche Problem mit guerilla mobile bzw. YEPP YEPP
Ein angebliches Abo, das ich nie abgeschlossen habe und auch nie per sms bestätigt habe.
Aber was tun?? o2 ist das keine Hilfe, die haben mir sogar das Handy gesperrt, da ich die Lastschrift zurückgehen lies. und monatliche Sperrkosten berechnen sie mir auch noch ...
das ist alles zum K .....

Aber ich bleibe dran und wehre mich und will mich nicht abspeisen lassen.
Gruß
Luna


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 Mai 2011)

*AW: Betrug mit kostenpflichtigen SMS (Drittanbieter) - Yepp Yepp Guerilla Mobile Berl*

Es gibt andere (verdächtige) Unternehmen mit ähnlichem Geschäftsmodell, um die es recht ruhig geworden ist. Warum sollte das nicht auch bei der Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH so sein.

@ Luna, gerade bei deiner Sachlage würde ich eine Strafanzeige gegen die Verantwortlichen des Berliner Unternehmens erstatten und wenn die Einstellungsverfügung kommt (von wegen da is nix) Beschwerde dagegen begründen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Mai 2011)

*AW: Betrug mit kostenpflichtigen SMS (Drittanbieter) - Yepp Yepp Guerilla Mobile Berl*



jaydee schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tipp! Eine dumme Frage hätte ich allerdings. Bezieht sich das Prüfprotokoll auf den Mobilfunkbetreiber (hier Base) oder auf YeppYepp?


Base will Geld, Base ist Ansprechpartner. Alles andere sollte Dich nicht interessieren. Die Art und Weise wie sich Base verhält spricht sowieso dafür, dass die keine fremde Forderung einziehen. Auch, wenn sie gerne anderes behaupten.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 Mai 2011)

*AW: Betrug mit kostenpflichtigen SMS (Drittanbieter) - Yepp Yepp Guerilla Mobile Berl*



jaydee schrieb:


> das Prüfprotokoll


....selbst wenn eines erstellt werden würde, ist das bei solchen Abrechnungen nicht aussagekräftig. Das sind telekommunikationsfremde Leistungen, die nur im Mobilepayment über die verbundene Nummer gebucht werden.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Mai 2011)

*AW: Betrug mit kostenpflichtigen SMS (Drittanbieter) - Yepp Yepp Guerilla Mobile Berl*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ....selbst wenn eines erstellt werden würde, ist das bei solchen Abrechnungen nicht aussagekräftig. Das sind telekommunikationsfremde Leistungen, die nur im Mobilepayment über die verbundene Nummer gebucht werden.


Das ist aber nicht das Problem des Kunden, sondern das des Mobilfunkanbieters, der diesen Humbug zulässt.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 Mai 2011)

*AW: Betrug mit kostenpflichtigen SMS (Drittanbieter) - Yepp Yepp Guerilla Mobile Berl*



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht das Problem des Kunden...


Das liest sich zuvor aber anders: 





Luna schrieb:


> ...die haben mir sogar das Handy gesperrt...


Theorie und Praxis sind hier anscheinend weit von einander entfernt.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Mai 2011)

*AW: Betrug mit kostenpflichtigen SMS (Drittanbieter) - Yepp Yepp Guerilla Mobile Berl*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Theorie und Praxis sind hier anscheinend weit von einander entfernt.


Jep: Recht haben und  Recht bekommen sind  insbesondere bei den Mobilfunkern Lichtjahre entfernt.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Mai 2011)

*AW: Betrug mit kostenpflichtigen SMS (Drittanbieter) - Yepp Yepp Guerilla Mobile Berl*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Das liest sich zuvor aber anders: Theorie und Praxis sind hier anscheinend weit von einander entfernt.


Machen die das nur bei telekommunikationsfremden Leistungen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 Mai 2011)

*AW: Betrug mit kostenpflichtigen SMS (Drittanbieter) - Yepp Yepp Guerilla Mobile Berl*

Siehe Teleton hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...st-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.html#post336140


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Mai 2011)

*AW: Betrug mit kostenpflichtigen SMS (Drittanbieter) - Yepp Yepp Guerilla Mobile Berl*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Aber was tun?? o2 ist das keine Hilfe, die haben mir sogar das Handy gesperrt, da ich die Lastschrift zurückgehen lies. und monatliche Sperrkosten berechnen sie mir auch noch ...



Guckst Du hier:



Teleton schrieb:


> Variante 3
> Kämpfen.
> Wer sich ungern betuppen lässt und etwas Einsatz zeigen will kann kämpfen.
> D.h.; Gegen die Forderung werden Einwendungen erhoben (kein Abovertrag, ggf technische Fehler der Abrechnung –falls Anhaltspunkte vorliegen-, Widerruf nach Fernabsatzregeln). Kürzung der Rechnung um die strittigen Positionen, Zahlung unstrittiger Beträge. Falls weiter gefordert wird Abtretungsurkunde gem. §410 BGB anfordern, und auf Einwendungsdurchgriff nach §404 BGB verweisen. *Bei (zwangsläufig erfolgender) Sperre selbst kündigen wegen Leistungsverweigerung.* Vorsorglich Schufa und Bürgel FPP über den Streit informieren (bestrittene Forderungen dürfen nicht eingemeldet werden). Die Forderung wird dann immer höher, nach Inkassobüro und Anwalt folgt regelmäßig gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid. Dem fristgerecht widersprechen. Jetzt kommt die Stunde der Wahrheit, da sich nun entscheiden wird ob geklagt wird. Wenn geklagt wird, wird die Forderung vom Mobilfunker „versteckt“. Die behaupten in der Klage nur, dass ein Mobilfunkvertrag bestand und die fälligen Rechnungen nicht ausgeglichen werden. Da muß dann angesetzt werden am besten durch einen eigenen Anwalt.
> Insgesamt eine stressige Sache, die sich mit Rechtschutzversicherung einfacher aushalten lässt.


----------



## Teleton (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Betrug mit kostenpflichtigen SMS (Drittanbieter) - Yepp Yepp Guerilla Mobile Berl*

Zum Prüfprotokoll:


Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ....selbst wenn eines erstellt werden würde, ist das bei solchen Abrechnungen nicht aussagekräftig. Das sind telekommunikationsfremde Leistungen, die nur im Mobilepayment über die verbundene Nummer gebucht werden.


Sehe ich ähnlich.
Die Mobilfunker berufen sich aber für die Richtigkeit der Abrechnung auf den Anscheinsbeweis des §45 i TKG. Der greift jedoch erst nach technischer Prüfung die man deshalb erstmal einfordert. 
Im zweiten Schritt kann man dann ja rügen, dass aufgrund der Neuartigkeit der Abrechnung und der Unterschiede zur normalen Gebührenerfassung der Anscheinsbeweis ohnehin nicht greift. Ist ja auch Unsinn. Wildfremde buchen ohne Kontrolle Leistungen in die Mobilrechnung ein, für deren Richtigkeit dann die Verwendung der töllen zertifizierten Gebührenerfassungsanlagen sprechen soll. Die Rechnung stimmt weil es auf der Rechnung steht.

Off Topic:
M.E. sollten Mobilfunkunternehmen die bei sowas mitmachen sich gar nicht mehr auf Anscheinsbeweise berufen können wegen erwiesener Unzuverlässigkeit.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: Betrug mit kostenpflichtigen SMS (Drittanbieter) - Yepp Yepp Guerilla Mobile Berl*

ja bin jetzt auch in dieser abo falle obwohl ich nichts gemacht habe und habe keine ahnung wie ich da wieder rauskomme mein netzanbieter sagte mir nur wenn ich eine sms von diesen drittanbieter bekommen sollte sollte ich mit stop kündigen nur es geht nicht.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: Betrug mit kostenpflichtigen SMS (Drittanbieter) - Yepp Yepp Guerilla Mobile Berl*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....keine ahnung wie ich da wieder rauskomme


Der Support deines Providers stellt sich absichtlich doof, der verdient ja auch seinen Anteil daran. Um zu wissen, worum es geht, solltest du erst einmal wissen, wofür du zahlst. Im Titel deines Postings steht: 





> Yepp Yepp Guerilla Mobile Berl


also gehe ich davon aus, dass die GMOB bei dir bucht. Warum gehst du nicht einfach auf die Seite des Anbieters?

YeppYepp


----------



## derstab (6 Juli 2011)

Ein weiterer guter Tipp ist:


> Wer seine Drittanbieterkosten, egal ob jetzt Planet49, Carmunity, Guerilla Mobile Berlin usw. sofort und vollständig zurückerstattet haben möchte, macht ganz einfach folgendes schriftlich:
> 
> 1. Natürlich beim Anbieter, z. B. Planet49, schriftlich, z. B. kostenlos per E-Mail das Abo wegen Irrtums anfechten und zu sofort kündigen.
> 2. Zu der Inkassostelle des Drittanbieters (z. B. Telekom, Vodafone), also zum jeweiligen Telekommunikationsunternehmen das Standardschreiben versenden und dort dann, *ganz wichtig, eine technische Prüfung gemäß §45i TKG verlangen.*
> ...


Ich habe es so getan und es klappte.


----------



## Hippo (6 Juli 2011)

Na Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang. Wenn das wirklich "flächendeckend" funktioniert - dann hurra



> *eine technische Prüfung gemäß §45i TKG verlangen*



Das Ding nennt sich auch *"qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll*" und ist nicht mit einem Einzelgesprächsnachweis wie man ihn mit der Rechnung mitbekommt gleichzusetzen


----------



## jupp11 (6 Juli 2011)

derstab schrieb:


> Ein weiterer guter Tipp ist:
> 
> 
> > Empfehlung .....
> ...



Dieser Text kommt mir so  bekannt vor....
http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php?p=763662#post763662


----------



## Hippo (6 Juli 2011)

Muß ja deswegen nicht zwingend falsch sein. Einen Versuch ist es wert und schaden tuts jedenfalls nicht denke ich.


----------



## Ina Enders (22 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe gerade eine SMS von der Firma YeppYepp bekommen
Inhalt: Du bekommst 3 Spiele im Abo ye_big fuer 4,99EUR/Woche.
und eine zweite SMS mit dem Inhalt:
Beleg: Produkt kommt sofort! Klicke auf den Link in der nächsten SMS. Abo (4,99 EUR pro Woche)

Naürlich hab ich auf keinen Link geklickt und mir ist auch nicht bewusst überhaupt ein Abo bestellt zu haben.

Da ich natürlich keine 4,99€ zahlen möchte, und schon gar nicht jede Woche, frage ich mich nun wie ich mich verhalten muss?
Soll ich die SMS einfach ignorieren?

Vielen Dank für jeden Hilfe!


----------



## Hippo (22 Oktober 2011)

So wie es sich bis jetzt darstell ist ignorieren die erste Wahl.
ABER ...
Kosten beobachten ob sich da wer an Deiner Kohle gütlich tut


----------



## Hans Habermass (27 Oktober 2011)

UNBEDINGT Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft!

NAch viel hin und her bekommt man zwar sein Geld wieder, aber nicht die Aufwendungen erstattet! Ich befüchte die meisten Kunden geben zu früh auf!

 Das sind Nepper, Schlepper & Bauernfänger erster Güte! Da ist dann auch mal Zivilcourage gefordert! Vor allem muss man endlich mal die "WEGE" zum Betrug aufdecken! Wie kommen die an die Daten?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 Oktober 2011)

Hans Habermass schrieb:


> ....aber nicht die Aufwendungen erstattet!


Für das allgemeine Lebensrisiko bekommt man bei einer Anzeigenerstattung aber auch nichts erstattet. Das wäre dann allenfalls was für den eigenen Seelenfrieden.


----------



## Jürgen Kuhfuß (8 November 2011)

Ina Enders schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auch ich habe gerade eine SMS von der Firma YeppYepp bekommen
> Inhalt: Du bekommst 3 Spiele im Abo ye_big fuer 4,99EUR/Woche.
> ...



Hallo, nicht abwarten ob Ihnen etwas in Rechnung gestellt oder abgebucht wird, sondern sofort bei Ihren Provider die Abbuchungen von Drittanbietern sperren lassen. Das sollte per kostenloser E-Mail bei jedem einigermaßen seriösen Provider möglich sein.

Debitel-Mobilcom hatte mir den von der Guerilla Mobile GmbH, Berlin unrechtmäßig abgebuchten Betrag aufgrund meiner E-Mail sofort wieder gutgeschrieben. Dieser Weg ist schnell und spart Kosten und Nerven.


----------



## Robertus1967 (15 Februar 2012)

Hallo, zusammen!!!

Nachdem ich auf meiner letzten Rechnung zahlreiche Abbuchungen vorfand, habe ich den Sachverhalt meinen Anwälten übergeben und Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft gestellt. Wie auch immer dieses Abo zustande kam, ist in diesem Falle sekundär......Der sogenannte Anbieter ist nach Meinung meiner Anwälte "vertragsbrüchig" geworden, da trotz Bezahlung keine Leistung erfolgte!!!

Mein Bruder, pensionierter Richter an einem Straflandesgericht in Österreich, hat sich der Klage ebenfalls angeschlossen und wird nun sämtliche Rechtsmittel ausschöpfen, um diesen Betrügern das Handwerk zu legen......

Meine Anwälte haben festgestellt, dass sich mehrere Delikte zum selben Tatbestand (Abo-Falle) verknüpfen lassen, sodaß es Sinn macht, auch gerichtlich gegen den Anbieter vorzugehen.

Da der finanzielle Aspekt bei mir eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt, hat sich der Anbieter hier eindeutig mit dem Falschen angelegt......Nun werden wir einmal sehen, wer den längeren Atem hat....

Liebe Grüsse an alle Betrugsgeschädigten!!!!


----------



## Hippo (15 Februar 2012)

Na dann viel Erfolg
Um laufende Berichterstattung wird gebeten


----------

